

Over 50% US green card holders plan to return home - bakbak
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/world/us/Over-50-US-green-card-holders-plan-to-return-home-Survey/articleshow/8161107.cms

======
tokenadult
The headline doesn't match what's reported in the article: "Survey
participants included permanent residents, US citizens and work visa holders."

Many "work visa holders" BY LAW are supposed to not have intent to immigrate
to the United States, or in other words are expected to have intent to return
to their countries of citizenship. Until this sample is described more
carefully than it is in the submitted article, it's not clear that this is a
meaningful finding.

